# OLED HDTVs Will Arrive in 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDGuru


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

If you had the money, would it be better to wait for OLED or Ultra High Definition (formerly known as 4K).

or better yet, a combo - OLED Ultra High Def TV


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Are they one of the first to be releasing OLED?

I remember reading about it a couple years ago...and it kinda stopped being in the headlines since than.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yes. LG and Samsung were the first to introduce their 55 inch OLED displays to the world. At the time, they stated sometime near the end of 2012 the units will be available. But, so far, nobody has seen then at retail centers.


----------

